# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  World of Warcraft Model Edit Fix by Kynox

## kynox

WoW 3.2.0a Update

*Download:* http://filebeam.com/b9e04a1e5c023cba671569a7e4c0e205
*Detection Status:* *Undetected*

*Do not use the following model edits:
*


> World\Maps\HellfireRampart\HellfireRampart_28_34.adt
> World\Maps\PVPZone04\PVPZone04_30_29.adt
> DBFilesClient\CreatureModelData.dbc
> World\Maps\PVPZone04\PVPZone04_29_30.adt
> World\Maps\PVPZone01\PVPZone01_32_29.adt
> World\GENERIC\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentineBasket_01.m2
> World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stormpeaks\IceShards\FrostGiantIceShard04.M2
> World\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\Campfire\ElwynnCampfire.m2
> World\Maps\PVPZone01\PVPZone01_32_30.adt
> ...

----------


## JimbobGo

Thanks man. I used to update my own to learn a bit more about RE (and convienience) but since the mass changes I've been unable to keep it up myself.

----------


## kynox

> Thanks man. I used to update my own to learn a bit more about RE (and convienience) but since the mass changes I've been unable to keep it up myself.


Yeah, wow changed some stuff around a few patches ago, however the static address has always worked. I just prefer this method because people can give their own mpq names.

PS: I hear viagra is quite the supplement for issues getting it up!. :yuck::yuck:

----------


## szisztergo

HY, i always have a problem with this and with 2.4 ME when i download it and try to extract it says: "It's not a valid .rar file". Please help!

----------


## Clovian

thanks for making it public, things like this dont deserve to be hidden =D

----------


## clownshoes

Epic thread

----------


## kynox

> gz, the creator of the mighty model edit fix just screwed us all over :s oh well, it has been fun


I didn't say i was going to stop supporting it.. You can find it in google, so theres no point hiding it

----------


## shadowbladex

> PS: I hear viagra is quite the supplement for issues getting it up!. :yuck::yuck:


Haha.. nice

----------


## spiderpigz

will joo have my babies now!? +REP

----------


## Xiiv

wooo thanks a lot

----------


## coni

yeh there is no reason to hide it tbh, but having it in share lounge means that there ARE people who pay to see it, and i think that is a good point.

----------


## R0w4n

Noes!  :Embarrassment:  Public? Oh well.. google ftl  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Damn leakers  :Wink:

----------


## Otaka

Nice woork....i was already worried why the last ME says version mismatch but still logins :P

----------


## Marginette

Yes good job thanks Kynox  :Smile:

----------


## Yoro

Thanks very much  :Smile:

----------


## dcduo

Probably your WoW, have you tried logging in without WoWme installed?

----------


## finlist

> Dude I haven't been able to get this fix working since 2-3 patches ago, Chaz's was so much simpler. Can you please explain it more elaborately? I can't use more than one edit at a time.


Take the files that you downloaded: WoWME, Readme, WoWME.dll, and WoWME, and put them in your "World of Warcraft" folder. Right click on WoWME.exe and copy it, then paste a shortcut onto your desktop.

This is the trickiest part: You have to open WoWME.cfg with Notepad, so right click it and scroll to "Open with..." and then pick Notepad. In the file you will see an example of what you're supposed to do. Under the writing that you see, type down the names of the .MPQ files in your World Of Warcraft/Data folder. It should look like this:




> # Example of a comment!~!~!~~
> # orctobloodelf.mpq
> # ^^^ Example of a legit entry (Without the # ofcourse)
> PATCHNAME.mpq
> PATCHNAME2.mpq


Once you have your model editing .mpq files written down in WoWME.cfg, save and close it. Double-click on WoWME.exe to start up WoW. On your loading screen, where you type in your account info, press "f8". It doesn't matter if you press it before or after you enter your account info, just that you pressed it. After you've pressed f8, you should be able to log on to WoW. 

Hope this clears up any confusion.

----------


## Cursed

> Take the files that you downloaded: WoWME, Readme, WoWME.dll, and WoWME, and put them in your "World of Warcraft" folder. Right click on WoWME.exe and copy it, then paste a shortcut onto your desktop.
> 
> This is the trickiest part: You have to open WoWME.cfg with Notepad, so right click it and scroll to "Open with..." and then pick Notepad. In the file you will see an example of what you're supposed to do. Under the writing that you see, type down the names of the .MPQ files in your World Of Warcraft/Data folder. It should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have your model editing .mpq files written down in WoWME.cfg, save and close it. Double-click on WoWME.exe to start up WoW. On your loading screen, where you type in your account info, press "f8". It doesn't matter if you press it before or after you enter your account info, just that you pressed it. After you've pressed f8, you should be able to log on to WoW. 
> 
> Hope this clears up any confusion.


Not that I needed it but finally an explaination even the greatest dumbass understands... (Dont want to say that the people that dont understand, are such persons). +Rep 2x for a good contribution  :Smile: 

Edit: Sorry I gave out too much rep :/ Remind me in 24 hours  :Wink:

----------


## finlist

> Not that I needed it but finally an explaination even the greatest dumbass understands... (Dont want to say that the people that dont understand, are such persons). +Rep 2x for a good contribution 
> 
> Edit: Sorry I gave out too much rep :/ Remind me in 24 hours


lol, thanks

----------


## Aradroth

> Take the files that you downloaded: WoWME, Readme, WoWME.dll, and WoWME, and put them in your "World of Warcraft" folder. Right click on WoWME.exe and copy it, then paste a shortcut onto your desktop.
> 
> This is the trickiest part: You have to open WoWME.cfg with Notepad, so right click it and scroll to "Open with..." and then pick Notepad. In the file you will see an example of what you're supposed to do. Under the writing that you see, type down the names of the .MPQ files in your World Of Warcraft/Data folder. It should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have your model editing .mpq files written down in WoWME.cfg, save and close it. Double-click on WoWME.exe to start up WoW. On your loading screen, where you type in your account info, press "f8". It doesn't matter if you press it before or after you enter your account info, just that you pressed it.  After you've pressed f8, you should be able to log on to WoW. 
> 
> Hope this clears up any confusion.


I know, I've followed all of these directions hundreds of times before but it won't load more than one edit ever since he did the Wowme.cfg thing

----------


## DarkneZZimba

hehe, damn i can be undead only but i asked guys to make me warlaivees and they doesn't work if i launch wow with wowme(

----------


## Odox

anyone have a solution for the "unable to validate version" issue? plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkneZZimba

press F8 lol

----------


## Scerate

hmm when i start the fix.exe im getting a bluescreen :/ with nvstor64.sys

----------


## Emo_Sauce

Downloaded it and it's not appearing once the download has finished into the folder specified, abit suspcious ami ryt?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Downloaded it and it's not appearing once the download has finished into the folder specified, abit suspcious ami ryt?


seeing as thousands of ppl have used this before you then No, you are not "ryt"

----------


## Emo_Sauce

> seeing as thousands of ppl have used this before you then No, you are not "ryt"


Well then what's the problem? I download the file, click open folder, and it says Extracting 'Y7KjNC' or something like that to "The folder" then the download/extract box closes, yet their's no rar?

----------


## DarkneZZimba

kynox come on ^_^ we are all waiting

----------


## dankane

> kynox come on ^_^ we are all waiting


I'll just keep checking back to this page until he's made a new fix.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkneZZimba

i am keeping too +)

----------


## Axol

i can also only use one of my MPQ's=(

----------


## DarkneZZimba

Same problem, Undead model works, helmfix not T_T

----------


## finlist

> Same problem, Undead model works, helmfix not T_T


If the helmfix isn't working, it

A.) does nothing

Or

B.) isn't correctly installed (meaning you didn't type the .mpq into the WoWME.cfg file)

----------


## DarkneZZimba

yeah I understoodxwhat I have done wrong now itworks ty
p.s. Still waiting for a new me fix without dlls :Smile:

----------


## Ashni

i'm using the newest version of wowme and it works perfect, but i have one question..
if i start wow with wowme and dont press f8 i cant login (which is usual).
but if i start wow.exe without wowme (just the normal wow.exe) it works also perfect oO
the model change is correct and my game doesn't crash.
is that normal?

----------


## DarkneZZimba

omg it doesn't work for me but it 'd be perfect if it does(

----------


## Heggo

"So if u are a Model editor and you rely on this program then you should donate some in my opinion, just a few $$$ might be enough to keep this application alive."

How the hell can a few dollars help keep it alive? It doesnt cost anything for you to make this simple little program.

----------


## kynox

Since when was WoW free? And why should i not ask for donations? I don't see you out there supporting such a large community.

----------


## Quafe

kynox! can you help me do a mac MEFix pls! (i'm willing to pay $$$)

----------


## DarkneZZimba

Yeah, Kynox is right creating a program is a difficult thing and asking for a donation os ok,
kYnox mm sory for this, when r you going t ocreate wowme without dlls)?

----------


## kynox

> Yeah, Kynox is right creating a program is a difficult thing and asking for a donation os ok,
> kYnox mm sory for this, when r you going t ocreate wowme without dlls)?


When i get the time

----------


## zeldafan1234

Hi Kynox

I have always enjoyed your fix, but now I keep experiencing problems.
I put all my patches in my Data folder in format
Patch-a.MPQ
Then I put all the patch names in my WoWME.conf in format
Patch-a.MPQ
Thus it would lead me to presume that everything would work fine, all my patches would show up in game, clean as silk, but no.

It seems like your model fix AND WoW by itself (without me starting up with the fix) is just ignoring my edits...
One of my patches involves texture changes, and it doesn't show up in my game with OR without your fix. Just as an example.

I'm stuck here, with no WoW errors, no problems whatsoever, just that it seems to be ignoring my edits and such.

Please help Kynox, oh master of the model edit fix.

----------


## mordex

thx will rep when i can! :Big Grin:

----------


## WargRider

Hey everybosy, I love this program when it used to work for me, but nowadays it simply does not, I am using the 2.4.2 version of this on 2.4.1 I know, prone for disaster, but I used 2.4.1 version of MEF and still dont work, I adding the mpq lines into the CFG file, and then saved then double click WoWME.exe, it loads then an error comes up, here it is:


```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft (build 8125)

Exe:      C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
Time:     May 23, 2008  1:41:02.345 PM
User:     HP_Administrator
Computer: ILLUZIONZ
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:    C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
Exception:    0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00405081

The instruction at "0x00405081" referenced memory at "0xBC14D164".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 8125
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=00000000  EBX=00000000  ECX=01D81E08  EDX=01DE2B98  ESI=00000004
EDI=00000044  EBP=0012FCCC  ESP=0012F86C  EIP=00405081  FLG=00010246
CS =001B      DS =0023      ES =0023      SS =0023      FS =003B      GS =0000


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 4/4 threads...

--- Thread ID: 1028 [Current Thread] ---
00405081 0012FCCC 0001:00004081 C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
00405EC3 0012FF14 0001:00004EC3 C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
004061D6 0012FF24 0001:000051D6 C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
00406228 0012FFC0 0001:00005228 C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
7C816FD7 0012FFF0 0001:00015FD7 C:WINDOWSsystem32kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3360 ---
77DF9B26 01C1FFB4 0001:00028B26 C:WINDOWSsystem32ADVAPI32.dll
7C80B683 01C1FFEC 0001:0000A683 C:WINDOWSsystem32kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3588 ---
7C802451 01D6FFA0 0001:00001451 C:WINDOWSsystem32kernel32.dll
003F139B 01D6FFEC 0001:0000039B C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoWME.dll

--- Thread ID: 2508 ---
7C802451 02FBFF50 0001:00001451 C:WINDOWSsystem32kernel32.dll
00568C04 02FBFFAC 0001:00167C04 C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
007FF3B4 02FBFFEC 0001:003FE3B4 C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 4/4 threads...

--- Thread ID: 1028 [Current Thread] ---
00405081 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000A28,0x00000002,0x00000001,0x00000001)

--- Thread ID: 3360 ---
77DF9B26 ADVAPI32.dll RegDeleteKeyW+674 (0x00000000,0x7C9140BB,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x77DF9981,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x000000C8)

--- Thread ID: 3588 ---
7C802451 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000001,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00405000,0x01D6FFB0)
003F139B WoWME.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x003F1380,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x000000C8)

--- Thread ID: 2508 ---
7C802451 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000064,0x00130000,0x01D72988,0x01D72950)
00568C04 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0012E9E0,0x7C80B683,0x01D72988,0x00130000)
007FF3B4 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x007FF335,0x01D72988,0x00000000,0x00000000)


----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

0x00340000 - 0x00349000  C:WINDOWSsystem32Normaliz.dll
0x003F0000 - 0x00400000  C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoWME.dll
0x00400000 - 0x00EB9000  C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
0x03000000 - 0x03115000  C:Program FilesWorld of Warcraftdbghelp.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10069000  C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftDivxDecoder.dll
0x42990000 - 0x429D5000  C:WINDOWSsystem32iertutil.dll
0x42C10000 - 0x42CE0000  C:WINDOWSsystem32WININET.dll
0x4FDD0000 - 0x4FF76000  C:WINDOWSsystem32d3d9.dll
0x5D090000 - 0x5D12A000  C:WINDOWSsystem32comctl32.dll
0x5ED00000 - 0x5EDCC000  C:WINDOWSsystem32OPENGL32.dll
0x68B20000 - 0x68B40000  C:WINDOWSsystem32GLU32.dll
0x6D990000 - 0x6D996000  C:WINDOWSsystem32d3d8thk.dll
0x71AA0000 - 0x71AA8000  C:WINDOWSsystem32WS2HELP.dll
0x71AB0000 - 0x71AC7000  C:WINDOWSsystem32WS2_32.dll
0x71BF0000 - 0x71C03000  C:WINDOWSsystem32SAMLIB.dll
0x73760000 - 0x737A9000  C:WINDOWSsystem32DDRAW.dll
0x73BC0000 - 0x73BC6000  C:WINDOWSsystem32DCIMAN32.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763AD000  C:WINDOWSsystem32IMM32.dll
0x76B40000 - 0x76B6D000  C:WINDOWSsystem32WINMM.dll
0x76F60000 - 0x76F8C000  C:WINDOWSsystem32WLDAP32.dll
0x773D0000 - 0x774D3000  C:WINDOWSWinSxSx86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03comctl32.dll
0x774E0000 - 0x7761D000  C:WINDOWSsystem32ole32.dll
0x77690000 - 0x776B1000  C:WINDOWSsystem32NTMARTA.DLL
0x77BE0000 - 0x77BF5000  C:WINDOWSsystem32MSACM32.dll
0x77C00000 - 0x77C08000  C:WINDOWSsystem32VERSION.dll
0x77C10000 - 0x77C68000  C:WINDOWSsystem32msvcrt.dll
0x77DD0000 - 0x77E6B000  C:WINDOWSsystem32ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E70000 - 0x77F02000  C:WINDOWSsystem32RPCRT4.dll
0x77F10000 - 0x77F57000  C:WINDOWSsystem32GDI32.dll
0x77F60000 - 0x77FD6000  C:WINDOWSsystem32SHLWAPI.dll
0x77FE0000 - 0x77FF1000  C:WINDOWSsystem32Secur32.dll
0x7C800000 - 0x7C8F5000  C:WINDOWSsystem32kernel32.dll
0x7C900000 - 0x7C9B0000  C:WINDOWSsystem32ntdll.dll
0x7C9C0000 - 0x7D1D6000  C:WINDOWSsystem32SHELL32.dll
0x7E410000 - 0x7E4A0000  C:WINDOWSsystem32USER32.dll


----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 00405081)

00405081: 83 BB 64 D1  14 BC 3F 00  85 CC 00 00  00 10 BC 3F  ..d...?........?


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0012F86C)

* = addr                                         **                       *   
0012F860: E2 00 E3 00  E4 00 E5 00  E6 00 E7 00  28 0A 00 00  ............(...
0012F870: 08 D7 DD 01  00 00 00 00  58 F7 12 00  04 00 00 00  ........X.......
0012F880: 04 00 00 00  C8 2B DE 01  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  .....+..........
0012F890: 04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  98 2B DE 01  .............+..
0012F8A0: 18 E8 DD 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F8B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F8C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F8D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F8E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F8F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F900: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F910: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F920: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  ................
0012F930: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F940: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F950: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F960: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F970: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F980: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F990: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F9A0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F9B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F9C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F9D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F9E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F9F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA20: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00  E0 99 88 00  ................
0012FA30: 00 00 00 00  18 E8 DD 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA40: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA60: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FA90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FAA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FAB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FAC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FAD0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FAE0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FAF0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FB00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FB10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FB20: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FB30: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FB40: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FB50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012FB60: 00 00 00 00  D0 44 D0 00  48 DA 90 7C  9F 00 00 C0  .....D..H..|....
0012FB70: A0 FB 12 00  6C FB 90 7C  71 FB 90 7C  9F 00 00 C0  ....l..|q..|....
0012FB80: 48 DA 90 7C  D0 44 D0 00  7C FB 12 00  00 00 00 00  H..|.D..|.......
0012FB90: B0 FF 12 00  18 EE 90 7C  9F 00 00 C0  E7 01 00 00  .......|........
0012FBA0: B0 FB 12 00  82 93 80 7C  E7 01 00 00  48 DA 90 7C  .......|....H..|
0012FBB0: C4 FB 12 00  B3 61 83 7C  9F 00 00 C0  00 10 DC 01  .....a.|........
0012FBC0: 00 10 DC 01  DC FB 12 00  F9 9A 80 7C  FF FF FF FF  ...........|....
0012FBD0: 00 10 DC 01  00 00 00 00  00 40 00 00  FC FB 12 00  [email protected]
0012FBE0: 09 00 00 00  97 FA 55 00  08 A0 DD 01  09 00 00 00  ......U.........
0012FBF0: 2C FC 12 00  E8 F2 D0 00  2C FC 12 00  00 F2 D0 00  ,.......,.......
0012FC00: 08 A0 DD 01  E8 F2 D0 00  00 F2 D0 00  5F 01 56 00  ............_.V.
0012FC10: 08 A0 DD 01  08 A0 DD 01  2C FC 12 00  8A 93 05 12  ........,.......
0012FC20: 08 A0 DD 01  E8 F2 D0 00  DC F2 D0 00  DC F2 D0 00  ................
0012FC30: 08 00 D8 01  08 A0 DD 01  1C FC 12 00  B0 FF 12 00  ................
0012FC40: 60 4B 87 00  02 00 00 00  08 00 D8 01  14 05 56 00  `K............V.
0012FC50: E8 F2 D0 00  08 A0 DD 01  09 00 00 00  48 00 00 00  ............H...
0012FC60: DC F2 D0 00  D8 F2 D0 00  DC F2 D0 00  08 00 D8 01  ................


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        15
Processor Revision:     11009

Percent memory used:    57
Total physical memory:  1005039616
Free Memory:            430497792
Page file:              2424586240
Total virtual memory:   2147352576
```

----------


## KingOfTheMorons

> Hey everybosy, I love this program when it used to work for me, but nowadays it simply does not, I am using the 2.4.2 version of this on 2.4.1 I know, prone for disaster, but I used 2.4.1 version of MEF and still dont work, I adding the mpq lines into the CFG file, and then saved then double click WoWME.exe, it loads then an error comes up, here it is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ==============================================================================
> World of WarCraft (build 8125)
> 
> Exe:      C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
> Time:     May 23, 2008  1:41:02.345 PM
> ...


u need to start wow through the WoWME.exe

----------


## Hadriel90

I suppose this fix is detectable by Warden as well?

----------


## DarkneZZimba

hehe nope ofc)

----------


## Station15

Whenever I press F8, the game just closes on me. How am I suppose to login when it just closes on me?

----------


## Zalmanusa

> Hi Kynox
> 
> I have always enjoyed your fix, but now I keep experiencing problems.
> I put all my patches in my Data folder in format
> Patch-a.MPQ
> Then I put all the patch names in my WoWME.conf in format
> Patch-a.MPQ
> Thus it would lead me to presume that everything would work fine, all my patches would show up in game, clean as silk, but no.
> 
> ...


Same here, it only uses one of the model edits. Not the other one, even if I make one which is exactly the same it doesn't work.
It doesn't load textures or DBC edits either. :P

----------


## honourus

Hey, when i try to use it, it says injection failed, can i have some help please  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## Axol

ofc is it detectable, but it is just not detected yet

----------


## kynox

> ofc is it detectable, but it is just not detected yet


Actually, thats incorrect. Seeing as the module is unloaded before you even login.. warden isn't even loaded at that point. So no, its not detectable.

----------


## Station15

> Whenever I press F8, the game just closes on me. How am I suppose to login when it just closes on me?




Any clues?

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

Very nice.
Sad part of it if its your data file is too big (like put too much model edit), it doesnt start  :Frown:

----------


## Serul

+ love for you.

----------


## Ssh6314

So, I did everything, got it all working, my Human is now an Undead, everythings working perfect, I used Glitchy's MES to do the edit, and your MEF for the fix,

I then ran into a problem, and I tryed to go through all 14 pages of this post for an awnser and couldn't find one.

I used Glitchy's MES to convert my horse to a raptor, got the patch in there, but, I don't know what to put in the config file, I tryed horsetoraptor.MPQ, nothing, any help ?

Thanks for the awesome program.

----------


## twoinone

Works Great

----------


## kakalz

Hey guys! I got a problem: When I doubleclick the WoWME.exe nothing happens. Wow doesn't even start. Tried to redownload it,but didn't help. Anyone knows how to fix this? +rep of course :Smile:

----------


## Ssh6314

All Files contained in the WoWME.rar except the readme need to be in your World of Warcraft folder, and you open it from there

----------


## WargRider

I do start WoW with WoWME.exe

----------


## Maky

just wanted to say ty  :Smile:

----------


## Manappaz

works very good, thank you for this

----------


## Aradroth

When are you going to make the normal fix?

----------


## NoxDineen

> Hey guys! I got a problem: When I doubleclick the WoWME.exe nothing happens. Wow doesn't even start. Tried to redownload it,but didn't help. Anyone knows how to fix this? +rep of course


Same problem here. All files in the WoW folder, program appears to try to launch, then nothing.

I was using Chazwazza's ME fix prior to 2.4, but since it no longer works I'm trying to get this one working. It did work fine before I swapped to Chazwazza's fix. (Yes, I did delete the other ME fix I was using, so it isn't sitting in the folder along with the new one.)

/puzzled

----------


## Baun

Where can i download the "draenei to ->" mpq's?

----------


## Loganh

*IDIOT HERE THAT NEEDS HELP!(ME)*

So here's my story: using glitchy's MES i created an mpq that will race swap, i renamed this mpq to "Patch-5.mpq" and i've tried to do MPQ(caps) too. But whenever i try and open up WoWME and press f8 on the login screen, none of my characters are affected by the swap. I'm thinking the problem could be i just dont have the files from kynox's ME fix in the right format. Any help with this would be so very much appreciated ^.^

YOURS TRULY, 
the desperately frustrated site upcoming site leech <3

EDIT: oh and yes i put everything in the appropriate folders, ie: the mpq in the wow/data folder, and the MeFIX in the wow/ folder

----------


## jaymul

thanks i needed this

----------


## jaymul

> *IDIOT HERE THAT NEEDS HELP!(ME)*
> 
> So here's my story: using glitchy's MES i created an mpq that will race swap, i renamed this mpq to "Patch-5.mpq" and i've tried to do MPQ(caps) too. But whenever i try and open up WoWME and press f8 on the login screen, none of my characters are affected by the swap. I'm thinking the problem could be i just dont have the files from kynox's ME fix in the right format. Any help with this would be so very much appreciated ^.^
> 
> YOURS TRULY, 
> the desperately frustrated site upcoming site leech <3
> 
> EDIT: oh and yes i put everything in the appropriate folders, ie: the mpq in the wow/data folder, and the MeFIX in the wow/ folder


Open You "wowme.cfg" <-- WOWME Config file

Then Change The Text To

# Example of a comment!~!~!~~
Patch-5.mpq

----------


## Loganh

still no effect  :Frown:  , but thank you for the effort

----------


## sariks

Drops Error crapz

----------


## CLuny

well im quite the computer noob and all butwhen i download this file it tells me that its either in an unreadble format or is damaged.

chaz's MEF was working fine for me besides the fact that its not updated. 

im not a member of rapidshare and i have WinRAR just in case that my help some1 draw a conclusion.

someone please help me out as im really interested in model editing and I would love to contribute after i get the hang of things!

----------


## kynox

As promised, here is the light weight version of WoWMe. Just put it in your WoW.exe directory and use patch-(anything).MPQ(This has to be in caps).

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

----------


## Cryloxx

very good job kynox thx for this fix
+rep if i could =X

----------


## Anthonyrox8

help i changed the default program of the .dll file to notepad n now it wont work , how do i change it back to the gear thingo

----------


## DarkneZZimba

AWESOME WORK! Ty alot kynox u r god :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaorac

Fuuuuuck RapidShare, I fail @ catz every time! >___<

----------


## Zaorac

"You have entered too many wrong codes. Please try again in a few minutes."

----------


## Loganh

LOL thats ****ing hilarious

----------


## King Protos

Hahaha Zaorac



and yeah this thing is awesome, much thanked  :Wink:

----------


## kynox

Just so you guys know, both Lite and Full are attached in the first post. You don't have to use rapidshare xD

----------


## Axol

ty ^^
/filler

----------


## sammiboy

I get an error ...

----------


## sammiboy

Nvm, got it too work.

----------


## xcretian

so this is needed to do the model editing things? like the one that changes a tauren to look like a BE? please help me out here man.. or someone

----------


## Miles111

wow shit thanks, i have been looking EVERYWHERE for this, thank you so much, wow +rep...

----------


## Ssh6314

> so this is needed to do the model editing things? like the one that changes a tauren to look like a BE? please help me out here man.. or someone



Yes this is the MEF, or "Model Edit Fix" that you need to model swap


Little tidbit of my own, I cant get the MEF to reconize Mount swaps using Glitchys program =(, any help?

----------


## bloodman1990

sorry my mount edition is not working also :Frown:  race swap and model swap is working, but mounts is not  :Frown:

----------


## Fighter656

my wowme dont creat a .mpq file. Whats the fault?

----------


## Cursed

Its your 'fault'

This is just the modeleditfix so you can USE custom mpqs. It doesnt create those.-.-

----------


## Aqqu

> my wowme dont creat a .mpq file. Whats the fault?


Model edit fix is not a program you use to make MPQs. 

If you launch WoW with model edits (mpqs) without model edit fix, your game will crash and give you a error. If you launch WoW with model edit fix your game won't crash.

----------


## Vadinas

I use Glitchy's MES, and I tried to change my skin from NeM to BeM. 

I saved the file as patch-2.MPQ, saved it into my Data folder, wrote the name inside wowme.cgf, and logged in through WowMe. At the selection screen, my character looked how it was supposed to, but when I log in, my character is showing no gear besides my cloak, the hair is all weird, and there's a box with blue and white tiles floating next to my head. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## JD

error is: Unable to create wow process... why?

----------


## Drizzt61

right, so I got this little problem. wowme wont start.  :Big Grin:  I have 2 pcs, on pc1 it works flawlessly, changed model and all, but on pc2, it just won run wow. I double-click wowme, and nothing happens. anyone can help?
have .net framerwork 2.0

----------


## Katsin Bloodoath

I have a problem. Whenever i try to start WoWME.exe it always comes up with the microsoft error "We are sorry but WoW.exe has encountered a critical error and needs to shut down" and then the usual eror rreport. Can soemone pleas ehelp me? it starts fine with WoWME lite, all the stuf fis in my WoW folder as it needs to be, i have HighElf mpq's in data with the name sin WoWME fodler, please msg me an answer to this porlbme. I want to playa n elven shaman!

----------


## Kengel

When I open MEF it brings me to a standard WoW login screen but won't let me login

----------


## Kengel

How do I open a .cfg file?

----------


## Cursed

Right click the file, choose 'Open with' and choose Editor.

----------


## Drizzt61

> When I open MEF it brings me to a standard WoW login screen but won't let me login


you gotta press F8 when you are on login screen.

----------


## Cypher

ITS A ****ING FLOAT OMG!!!!!11111oneone






















 :Smile:

----------


## keraunophobia

> right, so I got this little problem. wowme wont start.


I have this same problem. Any insight on what's wrong with this thing? I wanna be a worgen.

----------


## Skvallerkalle

Ive got WoWME to work all the other patch updates but not this time.. keep getting the wow critical error when i press WoWME.exe
anyone know how to fix this?

----------


## Avalos

Yeah ok. I put both the WOWME.exe and the forcelibary.dll and wowme3.exe in my actual wow folder. When Iclick WOWME.exe it says Injection failed and with wowme3 it comes up normal, dont need to press f8 or whatever..

----------


## Avalos

and if i watched to put in a patch it'd be patch-4.mpq.cfg right? and it'd go in BOTH data and the actual wow folder?

----------


## mrwoods

I've read every single replys, and I couldn't find the answer to my question, everytime I run MEFix.exe it open wow for like half a sec then close it any idea on how to fix this? I've tryed lite version and normal version tryed reinstall them couple of times dunno what to do now.

----------


## Hjulsta

So I've used this nifty tool for quite a while now, but all of a sudden when testing out a new modelchange, I get this:



Anyone know how to fix it?


EDIT: It fixed itself :S

----------


## Theman7

same here  :Frown: (

----------


## Theman7

accept mine didnt fix

----------


## BioShoQ

got the same problem :<

----------


## Vannaka

**** warden.

----------


## EcLipsez0rz

I got that shit too..

Are we at a risk of account loss here?

----------


## da_bizkit

> I got that shit too..
> 
> Are we at a risk of account loss here?


YES you are getting banned, unless you make a blowjob to blizzards GM staff. Now stop spamming everywhere with your threads "Am i goin to get banned" and shit like that... just wait and see there is nothing you can do if you're about to get banned. I doubt it tho...

----------


## EcLipsez0rz

Er, dabizkit, I haven't posted shit. I've never been caught by Warden. It was a simple question.

----------


## Aradroth

> Since when was WoW free? And why should i not ask for donations? I don't see you out there supporting such a large community.


I could care less if I get banned or my post gets deleted or something but why do you need money to make the fix? WoW's not free, but we all pay. You're probably leeching it off another site to make a few quick bucks, that's why you haven't made the second fix yet.

----------


## Gladriel

Apparently a new MEF is already out? Anyone have a linkie?  :Big Grin:

----------


## kynox

No, this is not a ban warning. This is their pre-login scan.dll check. I'll release a new loader momentarily. Optionally, the lite version should be undetected at this stage.

----------


## kynox

Undetected version: RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

Attachment pending on the first page also

----------


## Babek

Thanks ALOT Kynox, though i must ask... My model Edit still doesn't work ( I can login and such , but my UD wont change it's model to NE =o... Got any clue? ( I have made the new Patch-3.MPQ And put it in WoWME.CFG aswell as i've put it into the Data folder.

----------


## Nugma

> Undetected version: RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting
> 
> Attachment pending on the first page also


That version is detected.

----------


## Jinrohk

> I use Glitchy's MES, and I tried to change my skin from NeM to BeM. 
> 
> I saved the file as *patch-2.MPQ*, saved it into my Data folder, wrote the name inside wowme.cgf, and logged in through WowMe. At the selection screen, my character looked how it was supposed to, but when I log in, my character is showing no gear besides my cloak, the hair is all weird, and there's a box with blue and white tiles floating next to my head. What am I doing wrong?


*patch-MPQ
patch-2.MPQ
common.MPQ
expansion.MPQ
*

SHOULD NEVER BE ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you want to rename your patch follow these rules
You can name your patch into everything from a to z: patch-a, patch-b, patch-c, ...patch-z.

OR

You can name your patch into everything form 3-9
patch-3, patch-4, patch-5, patch-6, patch-7, patch-8 and patch-8.

But NEVER patch-2.MPQ because it's part of the game itself.

What to do?
Download patch-2.MPQ from a friend or reinstall the game!

----------


## Gladriel

amazing work, very much appreciated

----------


## Gladriel

> *patch-MPQ
> patch-2.MPQ
> common.MPQ
> expansion.MPQ
> *
> 
> SHOULD NEVER BE ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you want to rename your patch follow these rules
> ...


I think a wow-repair would work as well?

----------


## Jinrohk

> I think a wow-repair would work as well?


Yeah, but I just love to make Drama^^

----------


## ericartman

I just tried booting up WoW without Model Edit Fix and it's working fine.

How did the Warden update if we hadn't opened the game though?

----------


## Gladriel

deleted scan.dll and used the old wowme version, seems to be working fine. Anyone know more about scan.dll and whether its wise having this deleted?

----------


## kynox

Scan.dll is NOT Warden, its just their little tool for picking up stuff before you login. However, it is downloaded from their website, though i don't see any harm in it. I believe the main purpose was for the keyloggers when they were spreading.

----------


## L'Lawliet

kynox maybe you can make this work in linux plz.

----------


## akiwitail

the lite version works for me... 
try it instead

----------


## Babek

Anyone could help me with my issue please? As i said in my last post, I've put the Patch-3.MPQ in Data folder and than went to WoWME.CFG and wrote patch-3.MPQ in there aswell... But when i start WoWME than login, i still look like an UD =o ( when i have changed it too an Night elf.)

----------


## Jinrohk

> Anyone could help me with my issue please? As i said in my last post, I've put the Patch-3.MPQ in Data folder and than went to WoWME.CFG and wrote patch-3.MPQ in there aswell... But when i start WoWME than login, i still look like an UD =o ( when i have changed it too an Night elf.)


Sure you saved the file?
Did you press F8(probally did)
Try to do the patch again!

----------


## Ajpen

I guess I'm not the only one who got a message when starting WoW which says something like "It appears you have a cheat program blablabla"

How do I change my model now since WoWME seems to be kinda "spotted" or whatever you call it?

----------


## RC RaceR

> Undetected version: RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting
> 
> Attachment pending on the first page also


This was not detected for me, however it doesn't load your model edits? I typed the mpq files and started WoWME right and all that jazz but my model edits where not working. Same problem with the Lite version.

*whistles* -waits for a new wowme, <3 kynox-

----------


## akiwitail

Babek:
If u put the files in the Data folder and named them patch-x.MPQ there is no need to put the filename in wowme.cfq. Try removing it from wowme.cfq. That or your edit fails. Download from other places. Or use Glitchy's MES

Ajpen:

There r several ways around it:
1.Delete scan.dll.xxx before u start wowme
2.Download the updated MeFix
3.Download the lite version instead

----------


## Babek

@ Akiwitail, thanks alot for quick answear, though i am Using Glitchy's MES ;D

----------


## Burghut

hi guys,i'm having problems with WoWme,because when i launch wow with "wowme.exe" i'm unable to log because there is a window that says:"wowmodelelite" has been detected.This program may be a risk and/or a violate the terms of use of Wow".
How can i avoid this problem ? =(

----------


## Loganh

> hi guys,i'm having problems with WoWme,because when i launch wow with "wowme.exe" i'm unable to log because there is a window that says:"wowmodelelite" has been detected.This program may be a risk and/or a violate the terms of use of Wow".
> How can i avoid this problem ? =(




NO ME TOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
<PANIC><PANIC><PANIC>

oh man i hope we get a new WoWMe, and i double hope that blizzard doesn't start banning people for using it o.o
i just can't live with being a bloodelf 
slash site n00b beg

----------


## deinvaddha

You dont need WOWME.exe anymore fpr model/soundchange

I guess its because of the faction trade, which is coming soon

----------


## blindguy

I have a problem.. Everything works fine except that all the new features in the new patch looks like small presentboxes. And finally wow turns off. Can anyone help me?

----------


## Dekaii

> You dont need WOWME.exe anymore fpr model/soundchange
> 
> I guess its because of the faction trade, which is coming soon


doesn't work for me, I still get the error when not opening wow with wowme. maybe this has something to do with us and eur client? I'm using eur

----------


## Dekaii

> for those still trying to figure out how to work their mpq files with the new wowme version here's a small tip on what to do and how.
> 
> use ur mpq edit program (ex. mpq master) and then open ur mpq file. 
> 
> on ur left side there are the folders with the modification files.
> 
> go on the DBFilesClient and delete only the *ChrRaces.dbc* file
> 
> then u exit the program u start the game with the wowme and have fun


now the model change is usable, but for me belt and feet are screwed. belt too big, feet naked when changing male troll into male human

edit2: funny thing is, when ChrRaces.dbc is deleted I don't need wowme to open wow with the change

----------


## Raeli

> doesn't work for me, I still get the error when not opening wow with wowme. maybe this has something to do with us and eur client? I'm using eur


I'm on enGB client and I am able to use edits without wowME, so it would appear that it's not localisation based. Seems pretty odd really  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nydelevien

Same here, using TaM to NiF without WoWMe.

This reminds me of the good old vanilla wow day's.

----------


## Ankus

Why not use the paths that you listen in the first post? Do blizzard have auto-detect on them or something?

----------


## kynox

> Why not use the paths that you listen in the first post? Do blizzard have auto-detect on them or something?


Warden will ban you.

----------


## Galinda

> You dont need WOWME.exe anymore fpr model/soundchange
> 
> I guess its because of the faction trade, which is coming soon


More likely that they aren't that bothered about people race/spell changing in non-exploitable ways and have ceased restricting it.

Besides. If they really wanted to stop it they could do it overnight with a few updates to warden.

----------


## Phoen!x

> Warden will ban you.


This is pure win.

If I can, I got some question.
Seems that with the WoWme version, I've got some problem with CreatureDisplayInfo.DBC edits.
Always make me a disconnect spam when I go in water while mounted.

When I dismount, I got no bug.
 I tried without this .DBC and everything work fine.
I tried with only this .DBC and I had the disconnect bug.

Do you think it come from WoWme ?

----------


## kynox

> This is pure win.
> 
> If I can, I got some question.
> Seems that with the WoWme version, I've got some problem with CreatureDisplayInfo.DBC edits.
> Always make me a disconnect spam when I go in water while mounted.
> 
> When I dismount, I got no bug.
>  I tried without this .DBC and everything work fine.
> I tried with only this .DBC and I had the disconnect bug.
> ...


No, WoWMe simply disables the check when loading files. Nothing more. Nothing less.

----------


## Phoen!x

Thank you for this fast answer !

----------


## Sindahive

Nevermind, I'm an idiot.

----------


## raghathol

Kynox, what are the possible implications in using any model editing w/o the wowme fix? (since everything loads correctly for me even w/o using it)

Thanks

----------


## Irrevocable Scar

It's great.

----------


## Oxygenn

Hmmz , i can load the Race swap MPQ files without the WoWme file. But is it risky to play without the WoWme file? Is there still a chance of getting banned , or that they detect u faster? Anyone Tested it out without playing with the existing WoWme file? plz let me know  :Smile: 

Greetz Oxygenn

----------


## demisehi

So does this work for chaning mount only? Honestly, I only care about having my mount look like a Proto Drake. Thats it.

----------


## kky19

Hello I have problem. When i tied to open WoWME.exe it says error this version of WoWME was compiled for World of Warcraft (build 10192) what I am doing wrong pls help me 


Thx Lukky19

P.S. sry for my english I am from CZech rep and I am 12 :-)

----------


## Evilpookie

I am getting the same error, make sure your on 3.2.0 im still on 3.1.3, so thats probably why its erroring. downloading now, will let you know if it works with 3.2.0 installed

----------


## Zaherlol

Nothing happends when i start WoWMe just the commandbox with the a press F8 reminder :c

Edit nevermind... *read before i post nexttime...sigh*

----------


## kevmoney

Is there anyway to get mpq master from some where else i keep getting this error when i download it?

----------


## Ath123

Hi. Just wanted to say I'm really thankful Kynox for the sweet program. I have a question, though. Does this work with Windows 7? And if not, do you plan on making one compatible? Thanks again, I think I love you.

----------


## Evilpookie

> I am getting the same error, make sure your on 3.2.0 im still on 3.1.3, so thats probably why its erroring. downloading now, will let you know if it works with 3.2.0 installed


Patched up to 3.2.0 and ME fix is working as intended. Make sure to grant the ME fix privledges if your running VisTa, however, running as admin is not nessesary

----------


## Dinocopter

Thx man!  :Smile:

----------


## brip

I cant run wow with wowme, when I click wowme the cmd box comes up and wow pops up on my bar but just for a second then disapears? halp

----------


## homer91

Where can i get the older versions of wowme.exe?
Great work, keep it up!

----------


## Lolallen

> I cant run wow with wowme, when I click wowme the cmd box comes up and wow pops up on my bar but just for a second then disapears? halp



Make sure your using the right .MPQ file. The old ones don't work anymore. Go to http://www.mmowned.com/forums/simple...race-swap.html For the new ones.

----------


## Evilpookie

> Hello I have problem. When i tied to open WoWME.exe it says error this version of WoWME was compiled for World of Warcraft (build 10192) what I am doing wrong pls help me 
> 
> 
> Thx Lukky19
> 
> P.S. sry for my english I am from CZech rep and I am 12 :-)


 Hello Lukky19, This error means your version of WoW ME Fix, does not match the version of WoW.exe your using, make sure you download ME Fix that matches the patch your WoW.exe is running.

----------


## Dueman

Im also getting the error "This version of WoWme was compiled for World of WarCraft (10192)!"

When tried to log on earlier today it made me re-download 3.2. Probably caused the problem, but I dont know exactly what that problem is. Any ideas?

----------


## shrumhead

It didn't make you re-download 3.2, it made you download 3.2a, a new patch; Therefore you must wait for a new MEF.

----------


## Manderos

> Im also getting the error "This version of WoWme was compiled for World of WarCraft (10192)!"
> 
> When tried to log on earlier today it made me re-download 3.2. Probably caused the problem, but I dont know exactly what that problem is. Any ideas?



A new build went out today with the small patch that fixed some minor things.(10134) still patch 3.2 though.

----------


## Dempsel

This version wont work anymore with the update for me. Anyone else?

----------


## Dueman

Yup, was reading forums, its a new patch. That is indeed the problem =].

http://www.wow.com/tag/patch-3.2/

----------


## yoyobro

hurry with the update please  :Big Grin:

----------


## kalipou

Sometimes I almost wonder if they keep releasing hotfixes just to piss us off.

----------


## Manifest

You don't even need to load up WOW with the MEfix for it to work.

----------


## Fishpaste

> You don't even need to load up WOW with the MEfix for it to work.


Confirmed

What's the cause of this?

----------


## heezay

probably baiting you into using the patch-x for blizzard to catch you and action? i don't know. just a theory. o.o

----------


## Dempsel

Hurry with the update!

----------


## Sinfullyevil

> You don't even need to load up WOW with the MEfix for it to work.


Yeah its true but Warden will catch you getting you banned.

----------


## liaa

Wow, seriously guys?
This is a free, continuously updated fantastic piece of work Kynox has given us and you're telling him to hurry up?
With 1 rep?
Leeching?
That's so sad.
Make a donation if you're going to make demands like this, or fix it yourself if it's that important.

----------


## halo2376

here, here!

----------


## avayacakes

If I was the author of this program and I read "hurry up" I wouldn't even update it.

Take your time Kynox.

----------


## alcest

Yeah I for one can deal without my model edits for one night, or even two if he wishes to wait. Some people are far too desperate for their edits.

----------


## fluffcun4

it's never been a long wait

i say thx for keeping it updated all this time

----------


## grill

Aww, how sad the new patch just came to Europe hence making it unplayable with WoWme.

What a shame, i guess i gotta stick with my Undead female for a while till he updates it.

Kudos Kynox, ****ing awesome work with Model edit fix.

----------


## j187sd

thank you for all the awesome and free work you do kynox.

update soon!

----------


## lelos

well i always disable it after new patches so it doesnt working for patch 3.2.0a right?

----------


## Mcgonigle

> well i always disable it after new patches so it doesnt working for patch 3.2.0a right?


this is Correct.

----------


## zl_sega

waiting for uodate

----------


## ulawl

take your time kynox,
btw some people saying u dont need wowme to open it, is this dangerous?

----------


## kynox

> Hurry with the update!


Kindly, blow me.




> take your time kynox,
> btw some people saying u dont need wowme to open it, is this dangerous?


WoWMe doesn't do anything to protect you against Warden; it bans for specific model edits, as mentioned in the first post. So, no.

Fix is coming. I needed my sleep.

----------


## kynox

WoW 3.2.0a Update

*Download:* http://filebeam.com/b9e04a1e5c023cba671569a7e4c0e205
*Detection Status:* *Undetected*

*Do not use the following model edits:
*


> World\Maps\HellfireRampart\HellfireRampart_28_34.adt
> World\Maps\PVPZone04\PVPZone04_30_29.adt
> DBFilesClient\CreatureModelData.dbc
> World\Maps\PVPZone04\PVPZone04_29_30.adt
> World\Maps\PVPZone01\PVPZone01_32_29.adt
> World\GENERIC\PassiveDoodads\ValentinesDay\ValentineBasket_01.m2
> World\Expansion02\Doodads\Stormpeaks\IceShards\FrostGiantIceShard04.M2
> World\AZEROTH\ELWYNN\PASSIVEDOODADS\Campfire\ElwynnCampfire.m2
> World\Maps\PVPZone01\PVPZone01_32_30.adt
> ...



Donation
Please donate to keep the fix coming  :Smile:  WoW isn't free y'know

----------


## alcest

Thanks for the quick fix!

----------


## ulawl

U are the best kynox

----------


## delgo

You really were quick with this update Kynox!

Great work =)

----------


## Juen

Then, if "WoWMe doesn't do anything to protect you against Warden", what it does?

----------


## grill

> Then, if "WoWMe doesn't do anything to protect you against Warden", what it does?


Enables us to run the .MPQ modifyiers (Spelling).

Amazing, fast fix Kynox.

+Rep asap.

----------


## Juen

> Enables us to run the .MPQ modifyiers (Spelling).
> 
> Amazing, fast fix Kynox.
> 
> +Rep asap.


But some ppl say that they can load the .MPQ without WOWme


This thread (can't post links): Model Editing/Modelediting: Blizzard gave up?

----------


## Modin

When i start WoW with wowme my world of warcraft just instant shutdowns anyone know what this can be?

----------


## lolbottern

got the same problem aswell. as soon as i start wowme wow instantly opens and shuts down.

----------


## Kubiatsu

Thanks for update!

----------


## applewood_04

I'm getting the same problem some people are getting above, I dont know if its because im new to this or... but yeah, my wow opens then instantly closes when I run the exe :confused:

----------


## caplicwf

I had a problem like the people describe above and the fix was embarassingly simple.

I opened wow with the previous version of wowme and saw that there was an update to 3.2.0a so I came straight here and got the new version of wowme. Then I tried to start wow with the new version of wowme... without actually updating wow.

As long as you have the most recent version of both, there are no problems.

----------


## ihaveabeard

no i still have the same problem

----------


## oddism

For some reason I don't need WoWME to see model edit's anymore. I just ran wow normally and I can see my edits.

Weird?

----------


## rain321cz

It's a trap!
nice sig btw

----------


## CimSlunt

My WoW is the same, i did some reskins on my glaives and spectral mount, and i dint need wowme.

PS, Funny Sig lol

----------


## CimSlunt

EDIT: Double post :$

----------


## dedabuzittin

> My WoW is the same, i did some reskins on my glaives and spectral mount, and i dint need wowme.
> 
> PS, Funny Sig lol



its not working on my wow .but im not using wow me for items. im using it for race change. for example Ne female to dranei female.when i copy mpq file inside the data folder and try to run wow im getting an error msg.when also copy wow me exe inside wow folder im having same problem with others. wow isnt opening or its opening and shutting down instantly.

----------


## Rump19

I still can't figure out to make my WoWME.rar into a WoWME.exe... Any help? :Frown:

----------


## blitzkrieggr

> When i start WoW with wowme my world of warcraft just instant shutdowns anyone know what this can be?


 Same here and no idea ! It's the correct build and stuff but shuts down wow somehow. Also you cant run models without wowme cause some ppl mentioned so.

----------


## valnakrume

> I still can't figure out to make my WoWME.rar into a WoWME.exe... Any help?


You need to download Winrar and extract the file from the archive. It's the same as a .zip file, only better. :wave:

----------


## Ricatchi

wow doesn't even start up. i think it has something to do with my model edits tho i made if i take them out of the data folder it works fine. however when i put them back in it doesn't even load to the login page

----------


## selvyna

awesome, ty : )

----------


## sniper12345

I'm pretty sure other people are having this problem if so and you know how to fix it please post. I downloaded the new wowme today and the night elf to gnome and when I open up WoWme it opens wow and instantly closes WoW.

----------


## sheepking

awesum! +rapes

----------


## Vikke

Is this like i can change my gnome to a human ? :P

----------


## benhacked

Im just gettin started here...Your post is of no use to me yet...But Im hopin soon it will be...Id like to strt helpin in some programmin projects but my experience is in MATLAB, LabVIEW and FORTRAN...a little C but I have a strong bckgrnd in mathematics...I wrote a few programs myself in the early daze to help plot out glider profiles for myself...Anyways...No one prolly cares much about what Im sayin at this pt anyhowz...Laters...

----------


## Pandaboy60

Whenever i start WowMe i get an error saying this version of wowme was compiled for world of warcraft (build 10314) any way to fix this or help

----------


## dunyasi

I use windows 7 and when I use wowme, it opens wow, screen goes black for a second then it closes. Any help would be awesome

thanks

----------


## manw

BeM > NeF don't work.

----------


## nthrxx

I tried to use WoWME, and it wouldn't boot WoW, anyway to fix this?

----------


## zammyy

> I'm pretty sure other people are having this problem if so and you know how to fix it please post. I downloaded the new wowme today and the night elf to gnome and when I open up WoWme it opens wow and instantly closes WoW.


I got the same prob

----------


## Eclipsaa

This is the best i just wish there was a way to set it so only your char is change. a bit strange seeing 10 or 20 of the same ones

----------


## nthrxx

i tryed loading wow with wowme today without my model edit mpq, it worked, as soon as i added it, it wouldn't load wow >.>

----------


## nthrxx

was able to fix it, I downloaded a 3.2 model edit, and wow booted this time. guess you just gotta update those mpqs!

----------


## Babek

> was able to fix it, I downloaded a 3.2 model edit, and wow booted this time. guess you just gotta update those mpqs!


And how did you upgrade them? :P

Get me a updated TaM > Gnome Female and i shall rep you! =d

----------


## nthrxx

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/simple...race-swap.html

has a lot of 3.2 model updates, not sure if they have that one though

----------


## henkzen

fix updated 3.2.0a models plx  :Smile:

----------


## samydeluxe872

Doesnt work for me  :Frown:

----------


## nicolar2009

Nice woork.......

----------


## byanca

3.2 doesnt work for me :<

----------


## Hochypochy

I was wondering if someone could update this program with a 3.2.2 version?:P 
This one doesn't seem to work. The black dialogue box pops up but nothing else happens.
I'm not the only one with this problem, but I would greatly appreciate it if it was updated!
: D 

PS: since allready posting lemme just tell you how much I love you for making this program! : )

----------


## fino831

Hello I have a problem every time I try and open WoWMe it opens my wow and then it closes right away, I also got a #121 error at one point. help anyone??

----------


## Falenn

Thank for the updated version  :Big Grin:

----------


## jaydizzy92

Wow Wont launch when i Click Wowme.ex, wow opens for 1 second, and then closes? ANy help?

----------


## Mirranda

I've actually been playing this patch without WoWMe.exe

WoW seems to be loading fine with the patch files without this, at least for this patch.

----------


## evv0kk

> I've actually been playing this patch without WoWMe.exe
> 
> WoW seems to be loading fine with the patch files without this, at least for this patch.


People tell me that you run the risk of getting banned if you don't use this client. I'm not sure if that is true

----------


## kynox

> People tell me that you run the risk of getting banned if you don't use this client. I'm not sure if that is true


It's false, lol.

----------


## mym

i placed the WoWMe into the wow folder, downloaded Joevlol's old poison animation for 3.2, run WoWMe, but it just ignores the edit. Tried different model edits same happens. So enlightment would be appreciated. (and yes i used to model edit pre-patch so I'm doing everything right, at least i think). Thanks in advance, and awsome job (for those who it works)

----------


## Miniskos

I have the same problem with jaydizzy92!
I open the WoW in WoWme.exe but the wow is open for only 1sec and it close again...!

----------


## Miniskos

I have same problem with jaydizzy92  :Frown:  can u tell me please what can i do?

----------


## Azrooh

Just open WoW without WoWMe. It should work now that they lifted the 'block' on model editing.

----------


## Wookiz

what is wowme for?

----------


## Kubasniak

It doesn't work anymore I think I have this problem when I'm opening WoWMe.exe, when I try to login then it shows message:

Unable to validate game version.This may be caused by file corruptionor or the interference of another program. Please visit (link of blizz support) for more information and possible solutions to this issue



Can u update it or solve my problem pls? I'm playing on EU WoW and I want to use it, btw its strange because models works fine without WoWMe.exe, anyway I want WoWME.exe works coz I'm scared of ban when I use models without it.

----------


## tega

Hi dude, It's the first time im trying some bot in WoW. Could you link me to a guide or tell me how to get this working?
Ty

----------


## kalipou

3.2.2 out today, current version probably won't work anymore

----------


## aridale

Ive logged in usin patches that required WoWMe since some of the servers have startin comin back up and theres no errors or issues and Im not usin WoWMe as the current version wont launch 3.2.2

----------


## Tatic

ya not working for me at all i get a error that pops up and i have no clue what to do.

----------


## Ponjon

Very Very Nice Kynox  :Smile: !

----------


## kynox

As of the last patch, WoWMe was made obsolete. I won't be updating it until the need arises to.

----------


## Tatic

so how can i model edit?

----------


## BREATHEN

help me!!!

----------


## grill

> As of the last patch, WoWMe was made obsolete. I won't be updating it until the need arises to.


Moar blogs plix.  :Frown:

----------


## hellraver66

So, is there a other program out that will load the race to race swaps? or some one have a link to a post about why wowme is obsolete

----------


## hellraver66

Nvm i see the MPQ r loading with out running wowme must be why it is piont less then

----------


## ReAcTiOnZ

*Be careful with the double posting people. Kynox ty for this =]*

----------


## Tatic

hm mine arnt loading can you link something,that shows some mpq swaps that works.

----------


## Tatic

so how so i get the model edits to work?im confused atm.files wont work.

----------


## Flare613

Some races crash my client immediately. Other races crash my client when I attempt to talk in Guild, Party, or Raid chat. I have tried everything I can think of to solve this problem but for the time being it appears I am stuck as a cow. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## kalipou

> As of the last patch, WoWMe was made obsolete. I won't be updating it until the need arises to.


For some reason I kept using wowme after last patch even tho I've read on several places that we wouldn't need it anymore.

For some reason I felt safer using it just in case it was some sort fo trap set by blizz. But if you confirm that it really isn't needed anymore then I'll take your word for it.

Still, its gonna feel weird not to login with it anymore, and I'm probably gonna keep pushing f8 every time i login anyway  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks for your dedication to this and to us for all this time Kynox, you rock.

----------


## js1974

You will notice using model edits that when you see Guild chat for instance I did a Bloodelf to Nightelf swap to test this I see people communicating in Orcish Language and if I tyr to type in guild my client crashes immediately.

If you use Glitchy MES and do a race swap it seems to work fine but I'm still curious about being banned for using the edits. Not really down for losing my account to it because I have a lot of effort into my account.

So i'm not sure I do see that all previously created edits from race to race faction to faction are messing up communication. Same faction edits seem fine cross faction edits are not working except when I use MES which works.

----------


## Phoen!x

I'm really sceptic about that.
For unknow reason I feel safer using WoWme than without.
But let's trust you one more time, Blizzard looking forward ?  :Smile:

----------


## Flare613

> You will notice using model edits that when you see Guild chat for instance I did a Bloodelf to Nightelf swap to test this I see people communicating in Orcish Language and if I tyr to type in guild my client crashes immediately.
> 
> If you use Glitchy MES and do a race swap it seems to work fine but I'm still curious about being banned for using the edits. Not really down for losing my account to it because I have a lot of effort into my account.
> 
> So i'm not sure I do see that all previously created edits from race to race faction to faction are messing up communication. Same faction edits seem fine cross faction edits are not working except when I use MES which works.


Yes. It says everyone is communicating in Orcish language. and if I attempt to type anything in guild chat, party chat, or raid chat, it immediately crashes my client. In addition, it even crashed other peoples clients...

ME does not work for me. It says it is out of date. Certain classes I can play, for example, human male (i'm a tauren male), but as i said it crashes. Others immediately crash my client upon loading. 

A fix or workaround would be super as I can't stand being a cow. Plz help.

----------


## SlashZeroV

This always happens when every patch is release, the WoWME is outdated so it won't work, just pull the patch-(whatever).mpq out of the data folder you saved as when you are raceswapping and play it regularly until a 3.2.2 WoWME is created, then reimport that patch-(whatever).mpq then play.

----------


## Phoen!x

> As of the last patch, WoWMe was made obsolete. I won't be updating it until the need arises to.


I quote this for people wich don't see it.
You maybe should edit your first post too.  :Smile:

----------


## Yjana

So, I can still use that Old-Poison-Proc Change? ...and I don't need WoWMe for that anymore? And it's really safe?? O.O

----------


## vulcomian

3.2.2 update plx

----------


## darkcaca

When you are saying that WowME is "obsolete",that means that it is no longer required for us to use it and the model edits will work without?

I'm quite reluctant to try it without a wowME updated.Does anyone else has tried it without and it's working?

----------


## Tfujstary

u get the wrong version error

----------


## drkoukou

i had some problems with the new mpq's that were created in 3.2.++ patch when i applied the newest patch 3.2.2

so basically [thank god i keep backup's of the old edits  :Smile:  ] i tried the ones that were working before the 3.2++ era of patches that had the problem with boots if i recall and they worked fine.

so until there are out new mpq's and stuff if u have some of the old edits u liked to use don't hesitate and use them [they will luck some perfection maby but still better something than nothing  :Wink:  ].

also they work without wowme like said before although i dont feel rly safe but w/e :P

have fun!

----------


## Lous

each time i put a phoenix model edit ( mmowned.com/forums/simple-model-edits/252847-3-2-some-perfect-race-swap.html) in /data, wow doesn't launch....don't know how to use the patch-a.MPQ in 3.2.2....

If someone can tell how, it will be much appreciate.

TIA

----------


## darkcaca

> i had some problems with the new mpq's that were created in 3.2.++ patch when i applied the newest patch 3.2.2
> 
> so basically [thank god i keep backup's of the old edits  ] i tried the ones that were working before the 3.2++ era of patches that had the problem with boots if i recall and they worked fine.
> 
> so until there are out new mpq's and stuff if u have some of the old edits u liked to use don't hesitate and use them [they will luck some perfection maby but still better something than nothing  ].
> 
> also they work without wowme like said before although i dont feel rly safe but w/e :P
> 
> have fun!


I tried to see if my old edits work without WowMe and they do.But I am really reluctant into using those edits without wowme.

Anyone else using them as well ? Does Wowme last version 3.2.0a work or not?

----------


## Yjana

I would feel saver with WoWMe... I don't want my Account to get banned. >.<

----------


## justhelp

have the same problem :S

----------


## jjaa

Afaik WoWME only allowed for the loading of additional MPQ's. It did not make you 'safer' in any way. In-fact i would argue that you're safer without it, because you're no longer patching WoW.

But in the end. If you're not prepared to do the time, don't do the crime.

----------


## manw

For my self I am confused ><




> I would feel saver with WoWMe... I don't want my Account to get banned. >.<


Me too :x

----------


## yazoo

Today, I patched and as it always happend after a patch, i launched wow with the launcher because everytime I patch, my model edit MPQs are deleted. So I was surprised to see they weren't deleted at all, and I was able to see them without using WoWMe.

This is wierd, I think I'll stop using every model edit until I'm sure it's not a trap set by Blizzard. 

Hope it's not too late.

----------


## kynox

You people realize that by running WoWMe you were less safer as there was a constant piece of memory modified?

You're running an unpatched client now, you're safer without.

----------


## arwydd

my only problem i have at the moment is that i wont be able to run my Bare Feet Fix patch i made because the game client wont accept any changes to DBFilesClient\ChrRaces.dbc

Anyone know how i should be able to load this without WoWMe?

----------


## Yjana

> You people realize that by running WoWMe you were less safer as there was a constant piece of memory modified?
> 
> You're running an unpatched client now, you're safer without.


Okay, now I feel save! Thank You! : )

But you should post this also on the first Site, so everyone
will know this.

Sorry for my English again... : (

----------


## Phoen!x

> my only problem i have at the moment is that i wont be able to run my Bare Feet Fix patch i made because the game client wont accept any changes to DBFilesClient\ChrRaces.dbc
> 
> Anyone know how i should be able to load this without WoWMe?



Put this folder DBFilesClient (wich contain ChrRaces.dbc) in any created .MPQ (you can do a .MPQ with Glitchy prgm or MWCS for example).
And this should work fine.

If you already got an edited .MPQ for a race swap for example, put the DBFilesClient in.

----------


## azzi3

plz update WOWme, then you get +rep

----------


## aenima

Update for 3.2.2 please  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## Phoen!x

Are you blind ?
Amazing.

----------


## Snepped

I get an instant wowerror when I start wow using wow.exe.
I downloaded the mpq file from the site that allows you to download premade race swaps.

It works fine as soon as I put the mpq file away from my Data folder though. So I'm playing without model editing until you update it :<

----------


## Barrt73Rus

update plz ;(

----------


## Z00

up page and listen all posts <_<

----------


## arwydd

> Put this folder DBFilesClient (wich contain ChrRaces.dbc) in any created .MPQ (you can do a .MPQ with Glitchy prgm or MWCS for example).
> And this should work fine.
> 
> If you already got an edited .MPQ for a race swap for example, put the DBFilesClient in.


I know how to make the edit ... the game client just wont load it. i get an error:

ERROR#121 (0x85100079) Version Mismatch

DBFilesClient\ChRaces.dbc has wrong number of columns (found 68, expected 69)

----------


## manw

> I know how to make the edit ... the game client just wont load it. i get an error:
> 
> ERROR#121 (0x85100079) Version Mismatch
> 
> DBFilesClient\ChRaces.dbc has wrong number of columns (found 68, expected 69)


Imo model edit with out WoWme corrupt all the mpq :S

----------


## Friks

Update possible Please ?

----------


## Bebigotenks1

> As of the last patch, WoWMe was made obsolete. I won't be updating it until the need arises to.


READ WHAT THE MAN WROTE lol.

----------


## qreez

i logged in with the single wow.exe and patch-X.MPQ in the data folder and worked. will it be detectable or wtf ?

----------


## aridale

I had the expected 69 found 68 error too... I found out I was gettin the chrraces file from the wrong mpq in EnUS. Try different ones itll work once you find the right one in your localization folder. Now I got my high elves again yay

----------


## Phoen!x

It'll work only if you take the .dbc of patch-enGB*-2*.MPQ.

----------


## Danderssen

Is there already a version for 3.2.2?

----------


## zzack

Can I say: "Danderssen you are retard"? Is it against the forum rules?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

kynox update please  :Frown:

----------


## jjaa

Seriously i think people need to learn to read...........
You don't need the MEFIX. No reason to update it!

----------


## Publama

This version does not work for "patch 3.2.2.10505... plz update!!!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Seriously i think people need to learn to read...........
> You don't need the MEFIX. No reason to update it!


why??.....

----------


## zzack

*You no longer need WOWME because you don't need it to run model edits. Just open WoW client and it'll work.

NOW READ THIS AND STOP SPAMMING*

If you think using WOWME you're safer and you want an update j... jus... just... Do a barrel roll.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Well, then close the topic

----------


## Snepped

> Seriously i think people need to learn to read...........
> You don't need the MEFIX. No reason to update it!


I also think people need to learn to read.
Maybe you should read all the posts with people saying it doesn't work.

----------


## Rahizzle

Confirmed.
YOU DO NOT NEED THE MODEL EDIT FIX.
Just put the patchi n your data folder and load WoW normally.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Confirmed.
> YOU DO NOT NEED THE MODEL EDIT FIX.
> Just put the patchi n your data folder and load WoW normally.


confirm ... I did IT and upon entering the game, I thought I would get 132 error :Smile:  but I was surprised that did not get it :Smile:

----------


## zzack

> I also think people need to learn to read.
> Maybe you should read all the posts with people saying it doesn't work.


It doesn't work because it's for 3.2.0 and we're running 3.2.2 on live servers!
It doesnt work because Kynox doesn't want to update it!
It will not be updated because it is no longer needed!

NOW READ

----------


## Unless

> It doesn't work because it's for 3.2.0 and we're running 3.2.2 on live servers!
> It doesnt work because Kynox doesn't want to update it!
> It will not be updated because it is no longer needed!
> 
> NOW READ


So what im getting from this is, model edits will work without the fix?

----------


## zzack

> because it is no longer needed!


 :Stick Out Tongue: urewin: Finally you get it

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> So what im getting from this is, model edits will work without the fix?


yeeeeeeeeees :/

----------


## Tarragon1982

Since i use the modelchange I have a problem with the skins from some npc's/encounter.
For example in toc all npc's are squares and ferals are squares. Do anybody know this problem ? I use a geforce 8800 gt. 
Sorry 4 my English

----------


## Snepped

> It doesn't work because it's for 3.2.0 and we're running 3.2.2 on live servers!
> It doesnt work because Kynox doesn't want to update it!
> It will not be updated because it is no longer needed!
> 
> NOW READ


And people (like me) said wow.exe or launcher.exe does not work unless I remove the .mpq file.

NOW READ

----------


## Zuhi

Thanks so much for this  :Smile:

----------


## zzack

Are we playing same game?

I can run WoW, and I think everyone who posted here can. I didn't read anything about running errors. Just I-do-not-read-or-care-what-you-say messages asking for new update.

All the model edits are working since patch 3.2 without WOWME. If it doesn't work maybe you're using bugged/outdated MPQ.

Or, maybe, your client doesn't work fine. Model edits bug with *some* clients - with or without WOWME.

_Now get updated client, and stop playing private servers!_

----------


## Hochypochy

Is this supposed to work for game VS. 3.2.2 aswell? 
I dno 'bout you guys but it's not working for me, says it doesn't support wow build 10314.

Is there a newer update of this program? :P 

BTW thank you so much for making this... it's really great and I love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nightblizzard

Could you please update this to 3.2.2? I can't apply custom patches with dbc changes without wowme :/

----------


## emmy

> Could you please update this to 3.2.2? I can't apply custom patches with dbc changes without wowme :/


Leave this forum at once, please.

----------


## zzack

> Could you please update this to 3.2.2? I can't apply custom patches with dbc changes without wowme :/


Ya really? I am using dbc edits.

----------


## Nightblizzard

> Leave this forum at once, please.


Yea I should because of idiots like you. Shut up if you cant talk with me civilized.

I like kids like you xD


@zzack:
lol weird :S

----------


## DarkneZZimba

Where can i DL version for 3.2.2?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Where can i DL version for 3.2.2?


NO WHERE
filler

----------


## TyroneSR

> READ WHAT THE MAN WROTE lol.


Ha-haaaa!!!

This man

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/simple...en-yaoren.html

Made a fantastic moonkin form model, but unfortunatly crashes! So a new WoWME is, I am afraid, needed.

----------


## qreez

wowerror when tryin to run wow WTF ????

----------


## z0mgnoob

Okay people. READ THIS! This isn't updated for 3.2.2, this is made for 3.2 and won't be updated for 3.2.2. Now stfu.

----------


## luffeh

I was just reading people saying that we no longer need a MeFix, I want to use a NiF > DrF but im getting an error upon starting, so either im doing something wrong, or you guys are just plain wrong.

----------


## jjaa

> I was just reading people saying that we no longer need a MeFix, I want to use a NiF > DrF but im getting an error upon starting, so either im doing something wrong, or you guys are just plain wrong.


The error would most likely be that the MPQ is not updated for the latest patch. The MEF only fixed the 'error' that prevented the MPQs from being loaded. MPQ errors will still occur.

----------


## luffeh

> The error would most likely be that the MPQ is not updated for the latest patch. The MEF only fixed the 'error' that prevented the MPQs from being loaded. MPQ errors will still occur.


Well, the race swap is for 3.2 so I guess thats the problem.. Bleh.

----------


## Spectre1993

Mine is not working!
Im in the latest version of WoW, says it was compiled for version 10314, help me!
I want to use a simple Orc Male to Night Elf Male...

----------


## miklm

I have same issue as the guy above me

----------


## [LT]

> Mine is not working!
> Im in the latest version of WoW, says it was compiled for version 10314, help me!
> I want to use a simple Orc Male to Night Elf Male...


You can still model edit races with Glitchy's Model Editing Suite just start wow normaly without WoWME. Use at own risk thou.

----------


## sharkerzz

No update?  :Frown:

----------


## peanut33

Mine works perfect but every time I type a command my game crashes..any idea?

----------


## mexmike

To clarify, you dont need MEFix anymore. Errors come from the file you downloaded or made. Something is in there that shouldnt be or you messed up crossing Ts or dotting Is so double check them.

----------


## Phoen!x

Yeah, right. :]

----------


## ferrisea

Hi I am new to this thing and whenever I use the WOWme exe file I get an error message saying that this WOWme was built for World of Warcraft ( version 11034). This is a simple character model edit I was told (lol). I also Downloaded the patch-z that is required and put the WOWme into the Bill folder. Would anyone happen to know what I am doing wrong to get this info? Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

----------


## zzack

You're a fag.

----------


## swot

Please can you give me the source code for wowme for version 3.1.3 ? We want to translate login screen in WoW but we cant because this version doesnt remove protection for this. Thanks. Swot

----------


## Indecency

Dude Very nice!
I've been getting into DirectX Myself.

----------


## gustoman001

Ok, I'm gonna take a chance at getting my head torn off here...
So why is it that we no longer need the Model Edit Fix? I've read something that says it's no longer valid? 
I'm sorry if I missed if someone already explained this, but I don't want to log in and be banned for switching models and what not.

----------


## emmy

> Yea I should because of idiots like you. Shut up if you cant talk with me civilized.
> 
> I like kids like you xD
> 
> 
> @zzack:
> lol weird :S




You call me an idiot and a kid, yet you fail to read the countless posts made by other users (and the creator of the model edit itself) that clearly states you do not need Model Edit Fix anymore. 

Okey then.

----------


## Miriz

Thanks a lot man, keep up the good work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Haaskis

> Ok, I'm gonna take a chance at getting my head torn off here...
> So why is it that we no longer need the Model Edit Fix? I've read something that says it's no longer valid? 
> I'm sorry if I missed if someone already explained this, but I don't want to log in and be banned for switching models and what not.


It's safer to not use MEF, thus no updates. It never protected your model editing in anyway, it just made you able to use them.

I've been running fine without MEF and with few edits :>.

----------


## itachiu37

> yeeeeeeeeees :/


Nooooooo! I put it in Data folder, start the game, no change. WHAT's THE damned TRICK??


FIXED it, 1 problem though, anyone got an up-to-date .MPQ with DrF-->ScM? Currently searching!

----------


## Jd37

thanks a lot for the hardwork  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeulus

thank you man.  :Smile:

----------


## everes

thanks man :P

----------


## Dubsko

I've got a question. This probably should be in a new thread on the question sub-forum, but I'll take my chances here first!

So, I see a lot of people saying you don't need a MEFix anymore. How so? I can't seem to get model edits to work without it, which is why it's a bit confusing. If you don't need a MEFix, then it should be as simple as placing patch-x.mpq in the data folder, and presto, it works? So far, this hasn't been the case for me. Some have worked as far as to the loading screen before crashing, some has made my character screen black, some has simply crashed WoW before entering etc etc.

I guess my question is, if you don't need MEFix anymore, where am I going wrong? I've read up on OPs thread in each and every model edit I've tried, and I've done everything stated, unless there is something basic and obvious that isn't worth mentioning that I've missed.. ^^; 

If I have missed something, could anyone please point me in the direction of a guide where I can be enlightened about this stuff? 

Thank you so much for any help in enlightening me and perhaps others with the same problem!

ps: if this is too off-topic, I'll post it in the question and request part of the forums, and I apologize for any stress on the mods here!  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## wowgmgm

need 3.3 patches

----------


## coolshawno

Ive been using a few older area change edits and without mefix they have been very buggy (ALOT of invisible walls) anyone know away to get around this?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Model edits work without this program!

----------


## Speedracer22

this version doesend work with the latest patch?

----------


## Speedracer22

> need 3.3 patches


yes same it giving me error its not corecly

----------


## Ritzer

> Model edits work without this program!



Have a nice ban

----------


## thelastsurviver123

I wonder when the one for the newer patch will come out... He's probably waiting till the next patch... :P well ya

----------


## zzack

> Have a nice ban


The MEFix doesn't prevent a ban in any way. It just lets you run model edits, because you couldn't(error/crash/etc). But now they work without any change.

So **** off

----------


## kynox

> Have a nice ban


Actually, you're safer running patches without the MeFix, as it doesn't have to patch any memory.

And to those retards incapable of reading the first post, you don't need this as of the last patch. Future patches? Who knows.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Have a nice ban


you made me laugh

----------


## hippystoned

It seems like its a nice program to work with however my build is 3.2.0 build 10192 and the patch says it only works with 3.2.0 build 10314 so it wont work where can i find the right patch so it will work thanks

----------


## Phoen!x

No problem ATM, seems like Blizzard let us have some fun if we don't profit of the system.
Good.

----------


## roninhunter

so wat, i can just put race edits in data folder without the MEFIX and works like b4?

----------


## exfelon

that's what i understand to be true.

----------


## kalidav

Looks like the link is dead at the moment. Could anyone quickly re-upload this please?

Thanks!

----------


## ArsonistSoul

um the site doesnt work it just takesme to a different site each time and i tried on internet explorer and it said page cannot be found

----------


## pkaa4eva_jr

How are you guys getting this to work it doesnt work with the new 3.3 hotfix patches.

----------


## callea

same it wont work

----------


## Nonominator

Aww wish this was updated.  :Smile:

----------


## Gadd

WoWMe won't load for some reason why is that?

----------


## snigelmannen

> WoW 3.2.0a Update





> WoWMe won't load for some reason why is that?


 Do you need any further assistance or shall i remind you that you fail?

----------


## Aircon

*To anyone who is reading this and freaking out that there isn't a new update, You no longer need this to use model edits. Just add the patch to the data folder and run WoW normally.*

----------


## Rangergood

broken DL link  :Frown:

----------


## myslex

Rangergood, you serious? Read the post above you:

NICE NECRO.




> *To anyone who is reading this and freaking out that there isn't a new update, You no longer need this to use model edits. Just add the patch to the data folder and run WoW normally.*

----------


## Xemnaslol

> Rangergood, you serious? Read the post above you:
> 
> NICE NECRO.


So Blizzard decided to just allow model editing just now? Lol.

----------


## janlol2

Well, is there now a chance to get banned?

----------


## Wifflebat

> Do you need any further assistance or shall i remind you that you fail?


Harsh man, harsh.

----------


## Phobix

awesome, been looking for something like this for so long =)

----------


## Dusken

> Actually, you're safer running patches without the MeFix, as it doesn't have to patch any memory.
> 
> And to those retards incapable of reading the first post, you don't need this as of the last patch. Future patches? Who knows.


Well for some reason World edits (ADT files) still crash without.

----------


## eresorone

can't find WoWMe for 3.3.2,im kind of a newbie,could any1 point me to it pls? :Smile:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> can't find WoWMe for 3.3.2,im kind of a newbie,could any1 point me to it pls?


for 3.3.2 wowme not needed

----------


## star1234

> you made me laugh


hey i need some help on how to get the mPQ patch for my model dk how to do it yet so plz if y can help me out,which is the latest patch for model edit fix

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> hey i need some help on how to get the mPQ patch for my model dk how to do it yet so plz if y can help me out,which is the latest patch for model edit fix


Model Editing Questions and Requests - MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides

----------


## Drugoh

Everytime I make an MPQ spell swap I get an WoW Error. When I take it out of the date folder I no longer get the error. And helmfix isnt updated for this patch. What do I do?

----------


## EuropeanMind

Nice guide gj

----------


## FroztyWow

tyvm  :Smile:  .

----------


## Z4kW0lf

does this work with 3.3.3?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> does this work with 3.3.3?


this is NOT NEED FOR 3.3.3

----------


## Z4kW0lf

why it isn't needed?

----------


## xmanlevel

it's good ,lol lol

----------


## shokenryu

do this still work? Ive notice this was posted since 2008

----------


## twistednipple

nice one, goood, i like i xD thanks u very much!!

----------


## Zenito80

I'm new to this. When I downloaded it, I put it to Wordpad. I then put that in my WoW folder. How do I access the thing. It is a bunch of random letters, etc.. Please Help.

----------


## Zenito80

I'm new to this. When I downloaded it, I put it to Wordpad. I then put that in my WoW folder. How do I access the thing. It is a bunch of random letters, etc.. Please Help. Everytime I try to re-download it in the hope that I can pick a different destination for it to go to, it automatically goes to Wordpad.

----------


## CrisDoggy

Sadly they updated to 3.3.3 and i can't get it to work..Many thanks Kynox...Is it possible to offer some help with the 3.3.3 error?..Whenever i try to run WoWMe i get an error saying "This version of WoWme is compiled for World of WarCraft (build 10314)!"...If i try to use the patch WITHOUT WoWMe I can log in game but my char doesn't appear and when i log the camera is stuck in a wierd angle and my char is nowhere to be seen..Help would be very appreciated =(

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Sadly they updated to 3.3.3 and i can't get it to work..Many thanks Kynox...Is it possible to offer some help with the 3.3.3 error?..Whenever i try to run WoWMe i get an error saying "This version of WoWme is compiled for World of WarCraft (build 10314)!"...If i try to use the patch WITHOUT WoWMe I can log in game but my char doesn't appear and when i log the camera is stuck in a wierd angle and my char is nowhere to be seen..Help would be very appreciated =(


/facepalm
for MEdits 3.3.3 not need this fix.

----------


## CrisDoggy

> /facepalm
> for MEdits 3.3.3 not need this fix.



I know but if i try to log in without the model edit i get quite a wierd side effect..all the models affected by the patch DON'T show up..if I have a draenei or a night elf for example the model doesn't show up just the background..if i log in game the camera is stuck in a wierd angle and my character is nowhere to be seen. Is there a way that i can fix this?..I appologise for having difficulties in explaining my problem

----------


## Moerdarlaxen

Im having the exact same problem as Chrisdoggy

----------


## fox1988

ya quit workin on this stuff and get wow infinity up

----------


## Exceler8

Does this work with 3.3.5? cause i get the same problem of logging in and char invisable  :Frown:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

stop f4cking necropost! this is NOT NEED FOR 3.3.5!

----------


## Madafakar

What about 3.5.5 ?

----------


## ferodod

Nice trolling there mada :P

----------


## yanksfan730

hey when i open my WoWMe it doesnt open the folder it keeps telling me open with internet explorer etc..

----------


## panYama

u dont need wowme anymore...

----------


## nbk_cord

i remember using this  :Smile:  good times

----------


## thesixth

Hi!
I'm using this to load custom DBC files, currently I've edited Spell.dbc.
My Edit is for testing purposes and in 3.0.9 on a private server.
'Spell.DBC' is edited to change Sinister Strike from using Energy, to using Mana and cpst '0' to cast, and I've edited the name to 'TEST Strike'.
I put this new spell.dbc in an MPQ file so the cataolog structure is : "DBFilesClient\Spell.dbc".
This MPQ file was named to patch-X.MPQ and put into the "World of Warcraft\Data" Folder.
I've also emptied the "Cache\WDB\enGB" folder.
Then I Boot Wow via WoWMe.exe.
This all looks very correct and I've checked the process and redone it several times.

Note: I've done the same edit on the serverside dbc-file.

I should see the results.
Sinister Strike should be named 'TEST Strike', and cost '0' 'Mana' to cast, but I see no change in either the UI description of the spell, or notice any practical difference - though the edits were very clear and distinct.
My guess is that WoWMe doesn't load my patched MPQ file.... or at least nor the 'DBFilesClient\Spell.dbc'-file within it.
Why is this? How come? Why won't WoWMe load my patch-X.MPQ file?

Please, an advice would be very appreciated!

EDIT:The edit is indeed done, I have reopened spell.dbc in several dbc-editors and seen the change.
As far as I can figure, the dbc-file is indeed edited, and IF the case were that, it is a server-side issue, then how come the name and cost-description is not apparent atleast on the clientside UI in the spellbook? My conclusion is that WoWMe.exe doesn't load my DBC file. But I'm not sure of it.

----------


## kalipou

Bumping for Kynox, it would seem that blizz changed the way M2s work or something and people are getting game crashes when trying to load model edit patches (textures are working fine).

I'm wondering if maybe this type of program would fix the situation

----------


## Drugoh

> Bumping for Kynox, it would seem that blizz changed the way M2s work or something and people are getting game crashes when trying to load model edit patches (textures are working fine).
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe this type of program would fix the situation


I had the EXACT same thing in mind! I think we need another model edit fix for edits to work properly.

----------


## Ssateneth

Stop fking bumping this thread! ><

----------


## Tigurius

You need to remake the modeledits with the new cata m2s to make them work again.

----------


## kalipou

> You need to remake the modeledits with the new cata m2s to make them work again.


Thats easier said than done, none of the people I've seen try have managed it so far. Its almost like Character model edits are blocked on purpose.

And I'm not talking about silly race swaps, I mean real M2 altering edits.

----------


## BLUBBER511

can you update this for 4.0.3a?

----------


## kalipou

> can you update this for 4.0.3a?


Unless blizz unlocks the files with cataclysm's release or in a quick patch soon, someone will have to.

And ignore the idiots saying we aren't gonna need it, they don't know what they're talking about.

----------


## nikotiini13

So, u can't model edit anymore in Cataclysm?

----------

